# Burton Doom bindings



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Searched the forums for these but didn't find anything on them. Has anyone used them? How are they? I'll be using them for mostly park on the east coast. Sorry for being vague


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

rome 390s ya heard


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> rome 390s ya heard


Cool.. So how about the burton dooms?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

from what i understand they are the same thing as missions. the missions to me were too stiff for park riding. customs have a softer flex


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

They are a limited ediation Mission...


----------

